
Notes on 'Superforecasting: The Art and Science of Prediction' - arikr
http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2016/01/28/notes-on-superforecasting-the-art-and-science-of-prediction/
======
arikr
Not my post, just wanted to share.

